# S-W Model 41 22 caliber semi -auto



## Den/S.W. (Jun 10, 2008)

I would like to know if anyone could help us with our little problem with the 41.We just had a little match at our club and 4 of us seem to have the same problem with the 41. The casing does not eject out of the chamber it sort of jams in there . We tried all types of ammo.I've personnally changed the extractor and the ejector and the springs.The only thing that helps a little bit is that if we spray a little wd-40 in the chamber before loading.The guns are nice and clean prior to the shoot.It seemed like the s-w model 41 has a problem with the ejecting .We would like any kind of help to solve this problem.Its giving us a lot of allobuys during the match. 
If anyone out there has any suggestions .Please Help.
Thank You 
Denis


----------

